
FCC Republican claims municipal broadband is threat to First Amendment - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/10/fcc-republican-claims-municipal-broadband-is-threat-to-first-amendment/
======
jiveturkey
> As previously noted, O'Rielly's speech objected to municipal broadband
> networks enforcing Acceptable Use Policies that target "amorphous categories
> like 'hateful' or 'threatening.'" Yet O'Rielly didn't object to Comcast and
> AT&T enforcing Acceptable Use Policies with those same terms.

It's right to point out this nonsense, but in his defense, there is a _huge_
difference between a private company "censoring" speech, which it can do, and
the government doing so.

This is of course muddied by the monopoly terms that comcast and the rest
typically extract from municipalities. So if we are to take O'Rielly's
comments seriously, he should be emphatic that such terms need to be removed
from TOS when users have no other choice for an ISP.

